# looking for detailer



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

im looking for someone to come and detail polish my car.

its a lotus esprit turbo s3 in calypso red, i want the paint to prestine finish if possible.

anyone near abergavenny fancy getting paid to do this? i can travel a limited distance, but not a real far distance.

anyone near me??


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm based near newport, but there may be someone closer first? Somebody in swansea is a full time pro I believe too.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Abergavenny aint near Swansea is it ? thought i was just up past Merthyr,towards hereford.


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

giarc said:


> I'm based near newport, but there may be someone closer first? Somebody in swansea is a full time pro I believe too.


your closest to me only 20 miles from me is newport! aber-pontypool-cwmbran-newport.

you fancy working on this then????









i see on your website you offer this package: Gold Detail

that will do me.
also the rims will need a polish up too:detailer:

i can pm you my number if interested and arrange a day

simon


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm niiiice


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

giarc.

i went to yur website and sent a request off to you, hopefully we can sort a day out.

thanks


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

ok im now seriously looking for someone to do my car - not as extravagant but still...










its got lots of light scratches on from off roading. I only want the paint sorted, dont need to worry about shut gaps, arches, interior, engine etc


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

jimny33 said:


> ok im now seriously looking for someone to do my car - not as extravagant but still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jimny33 - if your still looking for someone drop me an email - 
veedub_gold (at) hotmail.com


----------

